# need a atkinson/coffee county report



## hunterdurham (Dec 6, 2006)

Havn't maked it into woods to much this year,yet.Plan on spending the next couple of weeks in the woods.Only taken one this year a 3pt.(130lbs),well I guess it was really a mercy killing.A guy next to us shot it acouple of days before I shot it,big nasty place on his back behind shoulder I could see it when it came out on me. Anything much going on or is it over with this year.Whats been your #1 area(pine,hardwoods,foodplot,etc.) this year.


----------

